# I Love You did you catch it?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Couple people at work here caught the I Love You virus, and I was wondering if anyone else has? It was pretty destructive, and from the looks of things, there is no law in the Phillipines against this so the people who committed the crime are pretty much going to get a slap on the hand.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The museum I work at lost their entire collection that had been scanned into the computer network. About 6,000 pieces. Bummer.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the lesson is back up disk, feed it every day. 
avoid the love bug.

------------------
Thank You,
mb


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

We got I love you here badly at work. It forced us to shut down our mail server and knocked out some graphics for some of our client's websites. For the rest of the day we locked down all outbound e-mail.

Microsoft Outlook has many a security hole...


----------

